
Mind my Picasso… superyacht owners struggle to protect art - ardy42
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/feb/02/cornflakes-on-the-basquiat-perils-of-superyacht-art
======
TaylorGood
Not surprised. They are floating vaults after all. It's not uncommon for
yachts above 200' to have a crew of 10+ members. Eyeballs at all hours as well
as the latest tech. On the extreme, Eclipse, a 533' superyacht has a
submarine, missile detection system, bulletproof windows and a staff of 70
[1]. Aside from human error as the article describes, I'd consider a main
threat of damage to be ocean crossings when swells easily reach 20-30'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_(yacht)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_\(yacht\))

